

Texts from AT&T Are Easy to Spoof - anx24
https://medium.com/@da/texts-from-at-t-are-easy-to-spoof-2b94e17bd17b

======
privong
I suspect this is not only pertinent to AT&T; T-mobile and presumably other
carriers have similar short codes for sending alerts. For T-mobile, at least,
the URLs all generally appear to have the same root domain (t-mo.co), but that
does not obviate the need to do some initial trust-checking to verify that
t-mo.co is a T-mobile domain.

